# New e60 spy pics...



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

New spy pics of the e60 are here...

New 5 pics

I'm not likeing it... It just doesn't seam to flow and the kidney openings differ too much from tradition (ie -- too pontiac)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *New spy pics of the e60 are here...
> 
> New 5 pics
> 
> I'm not likeing it... It just doesn't seam to flow and the kidney openings differ too much from tradition (ie -- too pontiac) *


I thought those pics where floating around a few months ago?:dunno:

Butt is ugly, IMHO:thumbdwn:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

I am very dissapointed with BMW's new 5-series design. This is the 1st time they have done a complete makeover over such a short period of time. The new model looks nothing like the current and when I look at it even more, its starting to look like an IS300. I hope its one of those things that I just need to get used to. But its not looking too good


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

fugly :thumbdwn:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

*Of course it's Fugly*

It's got tape all over it.

The jury's still out for me. I'm just happy that it going to look more like a larger 3 than a smaller 7 

The trunk is definately bulky, but it looks like cargo space will be enormous in this car.

As for the grille, let's not be ignorant, just about every picture of the new 5, including these, have had their noses taped. It will look TOTALLY different and better when they slap a little chrome around it.

I agree that the car doesn't flow like the E39, but the incoming E46 didn't flow like the outgoing E36 either.

Let's be patient and again, thank god that the 5er doesn't look like the 7er.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Like all new bangle designs... they look much better in dark colors than light ones.


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

In my opinion, this will be a handsome car (then again the E65 is a handsome car to me), but one thing i am skeptical about is: 
_M versions will eventually be available for all variants._

Certainly she is not talking about BMW making M versions of the X5 and of the E60 Touring, or is she


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok, I hated these cars when I forst saw them but the more I see the new 5, the more I like it. Kind of like the 7's. It just grows on ya after you see it a few times.:thumbup:


----------

